# Fixed locking bridges to replace Tune O Matic?



## XMetalcheFX (Sep 19, 2015)

Greetings.

I was doing some HEAVY searching and am coming up ........

I was wondering if anyone e knows of any FIXED mount locking bridges that also have a locking nut. I have a guitar with a tune o matic that I acquired due to its rarity, but it has a TOM. I am used to playing floyds and edges, and was wondering if there is a minimally invasive bridge install that can accomish this goal of having a non tremolo that's top mounted and locking.

I know Kahler just released a fixed locking bridge conversion, but my attempts to contact them have come up .... as well for more info.

Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## androponic (Sep 19, 2015)

I think that the neck angle used when building the guitar using the TOM bridge is going to make it hard to find another viable option.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Sep 19, 2015)

And you are the bringer of the bad news I feared haha. It's still an awesome guitar.


----------



## androponic (Sep 19, 2015)

what about this one ?
FRX Tremolo System | Floyd Rose FRX Tremolo System

im sure you could find a way to lock it so it could be a blocked trem... possibly


----------



## karnivorus (Sep 19, 2015)

Hipshot .175 version for the bridge

6 String Fixed .175 Guitar Bridge > Store > Hipshot Products

why do you want a locking nut with a fixed bridge? Buy yourself some nice locking tuners instead.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Sep 19, 2015)

I think it's more of a feel thing. I'm used to a much lower profile. I will give these a look. Thank you for the input.


----------



## androponic (Sep 19, 2015)

ah. i see, i dont know if you have any options then. a hipshot will not work. the strings will be laying on the fretboard due to the angle of the neck. and the frx is FAR from low profile like a flush mounted floyd would be. Due to the construction required for the TOM i think its staying as is. it has been a topic here many times that ends up with no viable solution.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Sep 19, 2015)

That's odd I searched for like an hour and couldn't find anything. It's mostly "Converting a floating trem to fixed".

I appreciate the help and it's not a deal breaker. I was just curious.

Locking Tuners it is!


----------



## androponic (Sep 19, 2015)

heres just one example i found in a few secs.. searching convert tom to hipshot
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/272542-switching-out-tonepros-tom-w-thru-body-hipshot.html

doesnt matter string thru body or stoptail. due to the neck angle you would almost need to put the hipshot up on a block to raise it up to match the neck. just go the locking tuner route and live with the bridge. set neck is impossible and bolt on would need the neck pocket deeper, and then some serious luthier skills to align it correctly. not worth it imho.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Sep 19, 2015)

It's a neck through jackson slsmg. Impossible. Much appreciation though. At least this thread will be easily searchable haha.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Sep 19, 2015)

You could try a Kahler. I installed one on an Ibby to replace that Gibraltar bridge. Despite what the internet say, they're really nice. You can change it a fixed bridge with a few turns from an Allen Wrench.


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 19, 2015)

You might be able to install an Edge trem, but only non-recessed because of the neck angle.

It seems like so much work it might be best to get a different guitars, Edge trems are $$$$.


----------



## SnoozyWyrm (Sep 19, 2015)

Have you seen this Schaller locking tailpiece ? This would let you keep the TOM but you 'll have to mod the nut area of the guitar to accept a locking one. 

May be getting the schaller bridge and the FRX locking nut that is placed behind the normal nut and replaces the trussrod cover is a sollution.


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 19, 2015)

SnoozyWyrm said:


> Have you seen this Schaller locking tailpiece ? This would let you keep the TOM but you 'll have to mod the nut area of the guitar to accept a locking one.
> 
> May be getting the schaller bridge and the FRX locking nut that is placed behind the normal nut and replaces the trussrod cover is a sollution.



That is what I am going to use on my custom baritone guitar.

If you use that with a locking nut, the fine tuners will be nice to have. 

They (Schaller I think, maybe Gotoh) also make a height adjustable tune-o-matic bridge piece (recently updated to the regular TOM shape, for TOM studs), which is great for a different fretboard radius, and allows for better adjustment.


----------



## asher (Sep 19, 2015)

XMetalcheFX said:


> I think it's more of a feel thing. I'm used to a much lower profile. I will give these a look. Thank you for the input.



If you're really just after having super low action, get a tech to do a setup for you... because you can just file nut slots deeper, if needed. There's no reason a normal nut can't match a locking nut's action.


----------



## jvms (Sep 19, 2015)

Edit: oops, ninjad. should have refreshed


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Sep 19, 2015)

asher said:


> If you're really just after having super low action, get a tech to do a setup for you... because you can just file nut slots deeper, if needed. There's no reason a normal nut can't match a locking nut's action.



I set up my own guitars quite proficiently.

I actually spent a few hours playing a slsmg like the one on the way, and found the tom to be actually very nice. There's a certain rumble in the guitar the string through produces that I missed.


----------



## jarledge (Sep 20, 2015)

If i wanted something super stable as far as tuning and play I'd go with a roller TOM and lsr roller nut with locking tuners. The lsr can only accommodate a low E up to 59 gauge if that matters. Then I'd put on locking tuners and call it a day. 

If you wanted a tremolo that could be locked then I'd go with the new floyd rose system that came out. I think it is over $300 though.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Sep 20, 2015)

jarledge said:


> If i wanted something super stable as far as tuning and play I'd go with a roller TOM and lsr roller nut with locking tuners. The lsr can only accommodate a low E up to 59 gauge if that matters. Then I'd put on locking tuners and call it a day.
> 
> If you wanted a tremolo that could be locked then I'd go with the new floyd rose system that came out. I think it is over $300 though.



I think its just a futile effort at this point. I can live with the bridge and actually like it. I play in drop B with 60-12 daddarios.

I appreciate everyones help and I at least got provided a metric ton of knowledge.


----------

